# Echo drank my coffee



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok, the cup is nearly cold, but i went to the kitchen, came back and Echo is sat on the rim of my coffee cup having a drink 

I think she only got a little sip before i chased her off it, where she immediately jumped onto the couch and started wiping her beak on it.

Will that little bit do any harm?


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hank did the same thing last week
She took one sip and I got her away before she went for another one...she was fine but now I cover my coffee when I'm not drinking it


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Both of mine have stolen sips of my coffee before. I really have to watch the stinky buggers
I usually cover my cup now with a coaster.
Ecco should be fine though.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

She's just been into everything lately lol 

I had a pint glass with some juice in it the other day and she was wandering around it for ages trying to figure out how she could get some. I had one of my toddler nephew's books on top of it


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine are the same! If I eat dinner, I have to separate a little bit of what they can eat and give it to them (plain chicken, peas, rice, that sort of thing) or they will bug me forever. Tony still pecks at his food a little and then flies over to me and eats off of my plate, silly guy.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

zippy is a little git when there is food or drink about , He has started to beg when I have a drink now despite him having plenty of fresh water around


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

Years ago I caught my mother giving my old tiel a drink of rootbeer out of her glass....sigh I could never get her to drink anything from my glass....She lived a long life I dont think one sip of something we drink is enough to harm them


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Echo won't touch my food or drink if i'm looking at her, but as soon as i look away it seems like anything is fair game lol.

Sneaky!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> Echo won't touch my food or drink if i'm looking at her, but as soon as i look away it seems like anything is fair game lol.
> 
> Sneaky!


zippy will walk up and try and steal food whether I am looking or not with a look of ' stop me if you can ' lol He is scared of nothing


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't even think Echo's scared, but if i catch her in the act, she just waddles away, tail in air, with an innocent look on her sneaky little face lol.

I think it's the big dark eyes, she's realised if she goes all wide-eyed i'll forgive her anything!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ooh, coffee. She's going to be hyperactive now.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I had a dog once who drank some coke I had in a glass. I was a child at the time and we were out on a picnic. She was fine though.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

When Birdie was very young (and very small) she liked to share everything. I had finished my coffee, just a dribble in the bottom of the tall mug, and she tried to reach the bottom, lost her grip and fell in head first. All I could see of her was her tail sticking out of the top. I rescued her and she was fine and I might add, she did not learn her lesson, she still tries it but has a better sense of balance now.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Awww the imagery made me laugh Karen!

Glad you rescued the wee thing though, sometimes our tiels are too curious for their own goods!


----------

